# Pasture fertilization



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Fascinating read:

http://www.progressiveforage.com/forage-types/grasses-and-grazing/the-no-nos-of-nitrogen-application-in-pastures?utm_source=E-newsletters&utm_campaign=bb86bb2352-041916_FG_Extra&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_ce73e33a7d-bb86bb2352-87098881

Ralph


----------

